# Tivo sports OnePass!



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am not a big sports fan, but I know a lot of people who are. Hours are spent debating meathods for crafting wishlists and onepass's for different sporting events. Tivo would make some waves if they built into the Onepass ecosystem a way to schedule actual sporting events.

Select a sport, select a team(s) and viola - the OnePass takes care of the rest!

Annoyed about that golf game that switches from Channel A to Channel B? Select all channels! 

Thoughts?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

bradleys said:


> I am not a big sports fan, but I know a lot of people who are. Hours are spent debating meathods for crafting wishlists and onepass's for different sporting events. Tivo would make some waves if they built into the Onepass ecosystem a way to schedule actual sporting events.
> 
> Select a sport, select a team(s) and viola - the OnePass takes care of the rest!
> 
> ...


how would it handle same teams on 2 channels either MLB extra innings or 2 sport networks?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

One of the biggest issues with golf is it will start on one channel and end on another. You indicate "prefer HD" but If you choose all channels and it exists on two separate HD channels at the same time - I suppose it would record both.

For most situations, you should be able to choose a channel in the OnePass - wouldn't that be correct?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

bradleys said:


> One of the biggest issues with golf is it will start on one channel and end on another. You indicate "prefer HD" but If you choose all channels and it exists on two separate HD channels at the same time - I suppose it would record both.
> 
> For most situations, you should be able to choose a channel in the OnePass - wouldn't that be correct?


I just tried doing a OnePass for MLB baseball and in the future airings actually listed the teams that were playing, so One Pass should work


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> I just tried doing a OnePass for MLB baseball and in the future airings actually listed the teams that were playing, so One Pass should work


There seems to be a lot of complaints about finding and scheduling games. Also, I am thinking about the ability to limit it to specific teams, etc...

Today this is done mostly using wishlists - so a product that automates that would be good for marketing - although I would never use it.


----------

